# Buying a flat screen tv



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

I have no clue how to buy a Tv or where to or what i should be looking for. 


All i know is i want a flat screen tv .. 40-42 inch .. with HDMI connection ... 


I know that it would be safe to go with a samsung or a sony but vizio's are so much cheaper. ..... 

people have mixed opinions about spending extra 300 dollars for a samsung brand .. 

What do you think ? .. any advice?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you want an LCD, plasma, DLP rear-projection or LCD rear-projection?


----------



## Deja-vue (Oct 11, 2005)

Vizio makes a very nice 42 inch Set, 1080P and 4 HDMI connections.
If you pick it up at Costco, you'll get an extra year of warranty.

($899.00 + Tax)

I got 4 Vizio's in my House and like the quality, workmanship and tech-support.
just my 2 cents.


----------



## michaelbmcgee (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's a valuable site that I have used for quite a while: http://www.plasmatvbuyingguide.com/ It is written by engineers who write for us consumers.

You will find test results for most major lcd and plasma brand HDTV's. They list the pros and the cons.

There is an excellent faq section. One part is even devoted to how far away you need to sit to watch your HDTV, depending on screen size.

I bought two Panasonic 720p's recently. They look great! You will learn as I did that there is little difference between 720p and 1080p except for the price.

Happy viewing  and ..
Peace!


----------

